# Whats the best bug remover



## Kyle 86 (Jun 15, 2013)

Hi all

Whats your favourite bug remover? 

As nice as the autoglym smells it just dont cut it for me so im wondering what you can all recommend me

Whats PB Bug Squash like


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Imperial wax is awesome buddy 

Just dissolves them like booooom


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

I use Poorboys bug squash and the bugs just melt away, awsome stuff. :thumb:


----------



## Kyle 86 (Jun 15, 2013)

Soul boy 68 said:


> I use Poorboys bug squash and the bugs just melt away, awsome stuff. :thumb:


Yeah i see good reviews on it which tempts me towards it lol


----------



## Kyle 86 (Jun 15, 2013)

Kimo73 said:


> Imperial wax is awesome buddy
> 
> Just dissolves them like booooom


Cheers bud ill look it up


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

AF Citrus Power is great for a protected surface, if not I'd use anything tbh. Such as Grime out which is great and DJ Crudzilla which is my favourite.


----------



## rogeyboy (Apr 15, 2013)

Will using a bug remover, also remove any wax/sealant?


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Be careful with the bug squash on protected panels as it claims to remove wax and sealants as well as bugs. I know it says it's dilutable but that will undoubtedly impact on its effectiveness. 

On a well protected panel I never need anymore than citrus power. On a failing LSP I've not really found any to be all that effective and will require several hits and plenty of agitation


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yellow Dave said:


> Be careful with the bug squash on protected panels as it claims to remove wax and sealants as well as bugs. I know it says it's dilutable but that will undoubtedly impact on its effectiveness.
> 
> On a well protected panel I never need anymore than citrus power. On a failing LSP I've not really found any to be all that effective and will require several hits and plenty of agitation


IMO it's a price worth paying, especialy if the bugs have welded on to the surface. it's not as if you can't rewax again, usually it's only the front bumper and bonnet so not to much hardship in rewaxing or resealing those areas.


----------



## pez (Jun 7, 2014)

I like to use CG bug bugger and and tar remover, just spray it on neat and then wait 1-2 minuets and then rinse it off or wipe it off with a micro-fiber of its welded on


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Soul boy 68 said:


> IMO it's a price worth paying, especialy if the bugs have welded on to the surface. it's not as if you can't rewax again, usually it's only the front bumper and bonnet so not to much hardship in rewaxing or resealing those areas.


If you considering that as an option, I mist kitchen towel with tar and glue remover and leave over the front end. Far faster working and more effective than bug remover if you're happy to re wax after


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

I have always wondered about the need to buy a separate product to remove
bugs. Tar and steel fallout removers, okay, but bug remover?

I've found that covering the most stubborn ones with some kitchen roll soaked
in your favourite cleaning QD, mine predicably being ONR, does the job in just
a minute or two, without the need of looking elsewhere.

Patience and a bit of ingenuity can pay dividends. Instead, spend what you'll
save on a good wax that gives a slicker finish...

Regards,
Steve


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

When my car is In the garage before the wash , while I'm setting stuff up good spray of G101 does the treat then drive car outside and blast the buggers


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

ffrs1444 said:


> When my car is In the garage before the wash , while I'm setting stuff up good spray of G101 does the treat then drive car outside and blast the buggers


This! A weak dilution of G101 or VP ANSF does the trick for me every time.


----------



## Aeroandy (Sep 2, 2009)

Polish Angel UltraRed is what I use.


----------



## Bildeb0rg (Jun 7, 2014)

ffrs1444 said:


> When my car is In the garage before the wash , while I'm setting stuff up good spray of G101 does the treat then drive car outside and blast the buggers


Based on this, I tried this today on one of our cars. Dilution 10:1, sprayed the wing mirrors, front valence and thought what the hell, the wheels too. Fanflamintastic:thumb: by the time I got set up and rinsing off, the bugs just sloughed straight off and couldn't believe the difference it made in bringing the wheels up. My go to pre wash from now on, my only concern is at 10:1 am I using too strong a solution?


----------



## marc147 (Nov 21, 2011)

For me i dont really use a dedicated bug remover, i snow foam, powerwash off, spray rapid dirt shifter on them let that dwell, then power wash off, seems to work really well for me


----------

